# Canning jars- western ny



## Rchickenlady (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello. Time to downsize. Hundreds of canning jars to go. Right now, it's 4 and 8 oz jelly, plus quarts. Pints I'm keeping one more year. Old style available too. Seals available locally. Please contact me if interested. I will be traveling to Ohio, so any point between is a possibility. Make me an offer, per dozen. About 15 dozen jelly jars alone- perfect for selling some jelly....


----------

